# Test Bowl



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Guys an Gals, I'm been tested on making a bowl an it is to have carving on it. First ( Its easier ) the 3 wise gentleman testing me on a picture of a bowl I got to see it for 30 seconds an then they wanted me to make it.  I past that test but now they want to see a carving on the outside :dash2::dash2: I'm not allowed to ask dad for help but I can ask else where, so I need an idea for a carving on the bowl pictured below. Its 5 inches diameter an carving area is 1 1/4 inches wide around the bowl. Mr Ebortt said to keep the tendon on as it will help me with the carving, hes going to help me make a carving gig on Thursday. So any input will help me, Ive done a lot of horses but they stated no horses :dash2::dash2: they want me out of my comfort zone. 
Catherine 

[attachment=10784]
[attachment=10785]
[attachment=10786]


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2012)

How about a Japanese style dragon around the outside with it's head coming up and over the rim, and a 16th century atakabune on the inside bottom of the bowl. Make it look like the dragon is about to attack the ship. Can you envision it? 

:i_dunno:


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 16, 2012)

PINE trees:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> How about a Japanese style dragon around the outside with it's head coming up and over the rim, and a 16th century atakabune on the inside bottom of the bowl. Make it look like the dragon is about to attack the ship. Can you envision it?
> 
> :i_dunno:



:dash2::dash2: Oh Crap, do you have a picture :i_dunno::i_dunno: an Mike no pine trees :cray::cray:


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 16, 2012)

:cray::cray::cray::cray::cray::cray::cray::cray::cray::cray::cray::cray::cray::cray:


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry Mike Na P :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## jteagle6977 (Sep 16, 2012)

Cat that is a mighty fine start on a awsome looking bowl.   Wolves and Eagles would look good on it. John


----------



## DKMD (Sep 16, 2012)

Nicely done, HBG! As for the carving, how about a grape vine with a few leaves? 

If Kevin can't find a picture of his suggestion, perhaps he'd be kind enough to carve one up for you to show you.


----------



## scrimman (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm liking the idea of the vines, but my suggestion was some either tribal or Celtic knotwork. The bowl has an uncomplicated grain pattern, so that would lend itself well to that.
Nice work on the bowl, too!


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 16, 2012)

jteagle6977 said:


> Cat that is a mighty fine start on a awsome looking bowl.   Wolves and Eagles would look good on it. John



 No dad does the Eagles an Wolves an others I'm looking for something different an Mr Stopp said design its from the Otumpen empire so I'm looking up different art works of that time period, but not much can be found unless you go to museums that has that time period in it 
Catherine


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 16, 2012)

For something different but not too tough, maybe a design of celtic knots circling the bowl ? It is a technical job to lay out all the lines and a lot of brainpower to remember which lines go over and which go under.


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> How about a nice simple vine with leaves?



I'm looking at the time period an there is some on clay tablets an water/ oil Vases might be on something here 
Catherine


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2012)

. . . 

[attachment=10817]

[attachment=10818]

I sure as heck couldn't do it! 

:lolol:


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 16, 2012)

:lolol::lolol: Me neither but I bet dad probably do it but I still got some learning to do before I attempt that an I don't think its the same time period neither but thank you Mr Kevin
Catherine


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2012)

How about a rose?

:ices_blume:


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> How about a rose?
> 
> :ices_blume:



 Nice but I'm going sleep on it tonight an research it some more tomorrow an check back in here, its been a long day but fun 
Catherine


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 16, 2012)

If you are looking for some Ottoman empire themes, why don't you try some specific searches about the conquering of Constantinople where the Ottoman Turks overtook the Byzantines. There are some really interesting scenes depicted in art that style that might spur some ideas.


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 17, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> If you are looking for some Ottoman empire themes, why don't you try some specific searches about the conquering of Constantinople where the Ottoman Turks overtook the Byzantines. There are some really interesting scenes depicted in art that style that might spur some ideas.



 Matt I an looking at that an I wish I seen this last night saved me some time, thank you Matt
Catherine


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 17, 2012)

I found some pictures of flowers looks more like lily's that would work nice they are on a old platter an they are red so it works with the bowl. Founds lots on horses, but I'm not allowed to use horses so I ask for permission to use the design on my bowl still waiting but hopefully tomorrow I will have an answer. 
Catherine


----------



## kweinert (Sep 17, 2012)

HillybillyGirl said:


> I found some pictures of flowers looks more like lily's that would work nice they are on a old platter an they are red so it works with the bowl. Founds lots on horses, but I'm not allowed to use horses so I ask for permission to use the design on my bowl still waiting but hopefully tomorrow I will have an answer.
> Catherine



You could do a horse and say that it's name is Flowers!

No? No, probably not.

Dads are like that, aren't we? :)

The bowl is looking very nice so far and I'm sure it's going to be beautiful when it's finished.

Ken


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 18, 2012)

Everyone, well I got permission to use the art work but they said to make it my own, had to use bing translation to read the e-mail tho so below is the picture. What I like to do is like break down the flowers into another pattern, so ideas would help :i_dunno::i_dunno:
Catherine 

[attachment=10887]


----------



## jteagle6977 (Sep 18, 2012)

The two programs that I use to make patterns is Gimp and Inkscape. Gimp is a lot like photo shop an raster type program. It is the one I use to convert photo into patterns. Inkscape is a vector program I do all of my resizing with. They are both free to download and to use. Travis at scrollsawvillage.com has some real good vids on how to use both programs. Hope this will help you a little. 

John


----------



## kweinert (Sep 18, 2012)

HillybillyGirl said:


> Everyone, well I got permission to use the art work but they said to make it my own, had to use bing translation to read the e-mail tho so below is the picture. What I like to do is like break down the flowers into another pattern, so ideas would help :i_dunno::i_dunno:
> Catherine



Just a thought: Use the large center flower as the upright focus and then a couple of the long flowing ones to either side, bringing their stems across the main stem. Size it so you can put either two or three of those sets on the bowl.


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 18, 2012)

Sounds good but I cant do anything until tomorrow. Thank You
Catherine


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 23, 2012)

We all know it's been busy for ya down there but we are all looking forward to seeing what you've decided on this! *pictures*


----------

